# Moving my betta, recommendations?



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

In my large tank I currently have 8 harlequins and one female betta and one female pearl gourami. The betta is the gentlest fish I have seen. I did not use to have the gourami and the betta got along perfectly with the other fish and swam about and was happy as pie.

I allowed myself to be convinced that the gourami would be fine. I was told the pearl breed was the gentlest and as long as I got a female to match the female betta it would be "ok"

It's not. It *was* ok for a long while but the gourami has grown very large and become quite the bully! She has never nipped my betta but she has chased her alot, especially at feeding time. Now it's got to the point where the betta is clearly stressed and hides in her cave the whole time - sometimes not even coming out for food (but usually does).

Enough is enough I do not want her to suffer and the problem I created will not solve itself! So i've decided the betta can have a palace of her own and i'm giving her the tank I first started this hobby with to herself. It will be gravel bottom and can have live plants. 

My question is - as this is a tank specifically for one very lovely betta is there anything recommended to put in it to make it perfect for her? Do they prefer a specific type of plant? Is there some sort of tank mate that will help keep things clean without bothering the betta? Or anything really. Have opportunity to set it up right for her and want to give her the best!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hello I bought a male betta just like the one you have.i have 2 banana plants.i have a couple other plants from cutting from a other tank.the betta seem happy with the plants.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

No less than three gallons, heated to 84F, gentle filter ( Sponge with diverter valve would work well) and plants. Give her her cave ( since she knows it and claimed it) to make her feel more at home. 

Bets plants are low light easy and that stay smaller like many anubias, and mosses. Java fern for a while as it takes it some time to grow in.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

If you don' mind fishing it out occasionally, they love to hide under duckweed. I cut a super thing strip of plex and put it across the width of the tank 1/4 way across the length. I wedged it in at the surface and it keeps the duckweed in oe section.

I'd go with a 10gal and you may want to throw in a few Least Killies to give the betta something to keep the mind occupied.


----------



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

Killifish with betta? Really? Just googled it and getting mixed responses! I've never owned killies but they do look lovely  the tank is about 8 gallons if i recall correctly.

majerah - those are exactly the plants i was planning


----------



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

For the record, this is the website for my LFS and the kilifish they have listed (doesn't gurantee in store)
Databank -> freshwater -> killifish - Fishkeeper

they all seem so different and not sure any are especially suited to living with my betta - but if u were sure then which type of killifish would u recommend?


----------



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

quick question about lights - this tank has no lights. I have a battery powered 3xLED light that I could glue to the top of the lid, but the lid is wet where the bubbles burst on the surface (small amount of bubbles from the little filter) and i'm uncertain if the light would be safe.

Tank is planted with low light plants as recommended but would some amount of light be desirable? The betta is used to a tank with 6+hrs of tropical 6700k+ lights


----------

